# Aluminum Or Fiberglass



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Looking to buy 3 each 6' , 8' and 2 ea 10' step ladders

90% residential repaints 

i am looking at fiberglass

so what do you prefer


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Werner, but it doesn't matter.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You'll get mighty tired carrying those around a house all day. Better go aluminum. I have a few fiberglass ladders around here that never leave the shop.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Fiberglass is better but it depends on your weight for what rating you need. I like the green ones because there light and strong and somewhat sturdy. Of course on commerc jobs aluminum are frowned upon so fiberglass Osha rated can go on any job. Also if you use picks heavy duty fiberglass are very stable. I always try and get the lightest I can with the OSHA stamp. Aluminum ladders always seem to bust at the top step.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

All fiberglass step ladders here.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> Looking to buy 3 each 6' , 8' and 2 ea 10' step ladders 90% residential repaints i am looking at fiberglass so what do you prefer[/
> 
> Perfect time to do ur own test. One fiberglass. One aluminum. One woods six footer.
> One aluminum and one fiberglass eight and ten footers.
> Hedge ur bets. And none of them will be worthless,


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I am with Aaron. 300lb rated aluminum all day, that same ladder is probably almost 40-50 lbs heavier in fiberglass.

Edit 6' fiberglass 22.00 lbs, 6' aluminum 14.00 lbs but after running ceilings for a few hours it feels like 40 lbs.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> All fiberglass step ladders here.



Me too. I never liked aluminum step ladders much. The lower weight is nice, but they just don't seem as sturdy.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Me too. I never liked aluminum step ladders much. The lower weight is nice, but they just don't seem as sturdy.


I like the heavier weight on a a frame. The smaller sizes. I'm often reaching way out there. The weight is my anchor.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

For the last year or two, I've been trying to convert a good number of my ladders to fiberglass. The aluminum just got worn out and needed to be replaced so I figured bite the bullet.

The 28' grade 1 aluminum can stay, the 20' aluminum can go.

I'm finding the fiberglass takes longer to loosen up though with the stepladders. Just gives you something else to complain about I guess.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Aluminum extension ladders. 
Fiberglass step ladders. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daily fiber!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Me too. I never liked aluminum step ladders much. The lower weight is nice, but they just don't seem as sturdy.


^^^ What he said ^^^


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Fiberglass almost everything. Safety, durability. Weight has never even crossed my mind. The only aluminum ladders I have are 4 little giant 22 footers. Those weigh a ton but are ultra handy. Ive had three incidents where the legs have buckled due to soft ground and thats no bueno.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Oden said:


> I like the heavier weight on a a frame. The smaller sizes. I'm often reaching way out there. The weight is my anchor.



I kinda do too. I'm not into carrying around or using tools that are heavier than I need, but when it comes to step ladders its worth it to me. Worst thing about an aluminum step is when one starts walking on you. I know that's not as much of an issue with newer better ladders, but I've had it happen enough times to sour me on aluminum step ladders all together.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

always used aluminum but picked up a few 6' fiberglass last month 
and love them :thumbsup:

buying more to replace older aluminum ones

More solid & stable and as far as being more heavy no complaints from my woman painters :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Personally, I still miss the old wooden step ladders with the ropes instead of the hinged metal braces. I think they were called "decorator ladders". I can only assume they were outlawed because they would collapse if you didn't open them up all the way.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Personally, I still miss the old wooden step ladders with the ropes instead of the hinged metal braces. I think they were called "decorator ladders". I can only assume they were outlawed because they would collapse if you didn't open them up all the way.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Personally, I still miss the old wooden step ladders with the ropes instead of the hinged metal braces. I think they were called "decorator ladders". I can only assume they were outlawed because they would collapse if you didn't open them up all the way.


Real men stood on ladders with monkey rungs all day
:whistling2:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

A friend of mines Dad was a safety inspector at some plant that brought in contractors from all over the place. Everyone was told "Aluminum ladders aren't allowed, nor ungrounded extension cords". Part of his job was to go around checking all of this.

If he found an aluminum ladders....out came the sawzall and the thing got cut in half.

Most hated man in the building from what I understand.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


>


Maybe they were before your time. :whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> A friend of mines Dad was a safety inspector at some plant that brought in contractors from all over the place. Everyone was told "Aluminum ladders aren't allowed, nor ungrounded extension cords". Part of his job was to go around checking all of this.
> 
> If he found an aluminum ladders....out came the sawzall and the thing got cut in half.
> 
> Most hated man in the building from what I understand.


Depending on the plant, I can see the point. Some of the high-voltage equipment in industrial applications could present a problem.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Blue fiberglass Werners are my preference for step ladders :thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

For standard steps, no question: Werner Twin Fiberglas: #375/side. You know you'll end up using both sides...why not make it safe...and legal? Rock-solid and handy for using with planks, too. Since we made the switch, I don't think the others (single-sided) have been out of the shop.

PS. On the 3 and 4- footers, be careful how you pick it up. I've heard that some painters are used to folding up the shorter ladders using one hand, with the top against their stomach. Don't do that with the Twins, especially if you're still packing some extra holiday weight. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> For standard steps, no question: Werner Twin Fiberglas: #375/side. You know you'll end up using both sides...why not make it safe...and legal? Rock-solid and handy for using with planks, too. Since we made the switch, I don't think the others (single-sided) have been out of the shop.
> 
> PS. On the 3 and 4- footers, be careful how you pick it up. I've heard that some painters are used to folding up the shorter ladders using one hand, with the top against their stomach. Don't do that with the Twins, especially if you're still packing some extra holiday weight. Don't ask me how I know this.


Man I hate those twin ladders, they only work in the open position.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Man I hate those twin ladders, they only work in the open position.


???? You mean like stepladders?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes. Are those the ones you were talking about?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes. Are those the ones you were talking about?


Yes, twin stepladders. Like regular stepladders, they're only supposed to be used in the open position.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> Yes, twin stepladders. Like regular stepladders, they're only supposed to be used in the open position.


I know but they open more than the single side and are heavier.


----------



## truecoatpainting (Mar 24, 2014)

I switched to a 17' little giant for all my step ladders 7 years ago, and never looked back. Heavy, but pays off in conveyance.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

truecoatpainting said:


> I switched to a 17' little giant for all my step ladders 7 years ago, and never looked back. Heavy, but pays off in conveyance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


 How often do you transfer ownership of your ladders??:jester:

AutoCorrect Fail.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You work might hard lugging around a little giant all day to paint something. 37.2 lbs!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Woodland said:


> Blue fiberglass Werners are my preference for step ladders :thumbsup:


Absolutely love my little 4' Werner, but man opening the thing up is a big pain! They're built pretty rock solid. Second choice is the Featherlite orange fiberglass.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Absolutely love my little 4' Werner, but man opening the thing up is a big pain! They're built pretty rock solid. Second choice is the Featherlite orange fiberglass.


Mine are all orange. Most of the others trades buy the cheap green ones from homedepot.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> A friend of mines Dad was a safety inspector at some plant that brought in contractors from all over the place. Everyone was told "Aluminum ladders aren't allowed, nor ungrounded extension cords". Part of his job was to go around checking all of this....


I have been foraying into larger scale settings and I assumed fiberglass is the norm. Hard for me to have trucks and vans loaded and not be able to use something. If I was purely resi I might think different. My first ever larger paint purchase was a Little Giant Pro 22'. I still have that ladder and that one comes home to the side of my house. It is so sturdy. Doubles as a two sided step ladder too. 

I guess it all comes down to what you know and are used to. And to what is allowed to use on a job site.


----------



## csv (Jul 26, 2012)

Fiberglass step ladders for me, seem more sturdy . I do have a werner adjustable thingy that extends to 21' and doubles as an A frame, it is a heavy beast, but useful. I loath my 28' fiberglass extension ladder though.


----------



## phillyholiday (Jun 5, 2014)

We are 50/50 aluminum and fiberglass except for the 4' (all Werner alum). I would much rather be on my 10ft fiberglass a-frame than an aluminum one. For 6' and below I prefer alum to fiberglass. Then again, I am 5'10 165lb. My boss is 6'4" 240 and won't even look at the 8' aluminum ladder. Blue and Orange Werner all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

For 90% of my interior work is rolling Perry scaffolding. Otherwise I am still wood. The only one that get regular use is a two footer double sided. Out side I run a lot of three legged orchard ladders most are wood. The one fiberglass one the wife likes and I hate it (heavier) extension ladders is a mix of aluminum and fiberglass.


----------

